# Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specks on sensor



## phantom (Sep 28, 2013)

I just got my EOS 70D from Amazon, then I tested few shots, i got frustrated because there were some dark spots on my images. So, i ran a thorough test on the issue. The test result just made me more frustrated and disappointed. I know it's normal to get dust on your sensor, but this camera is brand new, I can't tolerate this and I am returning to Amazon.

The following pic is taken at ISO 100, 135mm, f/36, 6.0'', MF


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

when i shoot at f/36 is see spots on a brand new camera too.
i don´t live in a clean room.

try shooting something more interesting and you will not notice. 
sooner or later you have to clean your camera anyway... get used to it.




> I can't tolerate this and I am returning to Amazon.



yeah good luck with the next one... :


----------



## phantom (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*



Lichtgestalt said:


> when i shoot at f/36 is see spots on a brand new camera too.
> i don´t live in a clean room.
> 
> try shooting something more interesting and you will not notice.
> ...



The reason why I tested at f/36 was I noticed some dark round area in my normal pictures. So I set to that extreme case to test it out. Those dark spot started showing up when i set to around f/22. I know shooting at f/36 is really rare situation, but f/22 might be used sometimes. 

Again, it's a brand new one... why should i get it cleaned before use?

I am not sure this is a manufacture problem or Amazon's problem. The time i opened my box, there were some dust on camera body and lens body. Also, there was noticeable white dust grain on the mirror when i open the body cap for the first time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*



phantom said:


> I just got my EOS 70D from Amazon, then I tested few shots, i got frustrated because there were some dark spots on my images. So, i ran a thorough test on the issue. The test result just made me more frustrated and disappointed. I know it's normal to get dust on your sensor, but this camera is brand new, I can't tolerate this and I am returning to Amazon.
> 
> The following pic is taken at ISO 100, 135mm, f/36, 6.0'', MF


 
You need to take up a different hobby. There are 2 million specs of dust per cubic meter in plain old clean air, the stuff you breath. Don't tolerate it, return the earth and demand something better


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

A spec is a specification. A speck is a foreign object on the sensor


----------



## pensive tomato (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

As others have pointed out, dirt is a constant when dealing with interchangeable lenses. In my experience, new cameras are notorious for having dirt specks. Just consider all the handling and shipping that's involved in having your new toy come all the way from Japan!


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

It has a sensor cleaner.


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

Try getting this on a brand new 1DX and see how you feel. I just got the sensor cleaned


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

Using aperture F36 the points you see might be dirt on the lens. Take a picture with another lens and if you still see the same dark spots, then dirt is even on the sensor.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*

that does have a fair bit of crud on it for a "new" camera
Either way, takes less time to clean it than to send it back and it's something you'll occasionally have to do anyway.
Get some good blowers, preferably a FILTERED one like the Zeeion by Visible Dust.

www.visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=444

The Giottos Rocket Blower that so many people like provides a strong stream of air and also is good at cleaning gear ...
BUT
I've had it leave more sticky waxy particles on my sensor that then require more serious cleaning methods to remove. Likely some leftover mold-release material or something.

Lesson learned.
Use the Giottos on everything BUT the sensor unless i have no other choice. It's great for cleaning around the lens mount and inside the mirror-box. Keeping the mount and box clean will greatly reduce dust getting ON your sensor.

Use the Zeeion blower on the actual sensor.

other than that I prefer my own micron-filtered compressed air line and custom nozzle when I'm at home.


----------



## phantom (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*



mwh1964 said:


> It has a sensor cleaner.



I tried it, and automatically sensor cleaning is enabled, i also tried using a blower.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 29, 2013)

phantom said:


> I just got my EOS 70D from Amazon, then I tested few shots, i got frustrated because there were some dark spots on my images. So, i ran a thorough test on the issue. The test result just made me more frustrated and disappointed. I know it's normal to get dust on your sensor, but this camera is brand new, I can't tolerate this and I am returning to Amazon.
> 
> The following pic is taken at ISO 100, 135mm, f/36, 6.0'', MF



Use your sensor cleaner before complaining. At least do it with body cap on, manual setting. It'll clean the sensor for dusts. Meanwhile, oil is another thing.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*



Aglet said:


> Get some good blowers, preferably a FILTERED one like the Zeeion by Visible Dust.
> 
> www.visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=444



did you try it?

it stinks and compared to my other blower it has a very weak airflow.
i send mine back after initial testing.

http://on.aol.com/video/zeeion-blower-fails-anti-static-testing-151472509

would like to have a filtered blower but i can not recommend the visibledust one.
especially not for the high price.

visibledust likes to talk tech mubo jumbo so people who like to have high-tech (aka photographers) will buy their stuff. it makes them feel better.  
but if it really works as expected is a different question.

and im always suprised that visibledust gets so much praise.
their products are build so cheap.

i love the idea of the arctic butterfly.. but now i have the third one (warranty).
the first two stopped working after some time. broken electromotor.
good idea but bad chinese manufacturing.
and the price is not even cheap.


----------



## rs (Sep 29, 2013)

I read the title of this thread, and thought Canon was trying to go one up on Nikon's D600 ;D

I'm relieved to see its nothing more than minor specks of dust at f36 - something which could easily happen from fitting a lens once or twice, or pumping the zoom in/out a couple of times. Try shooting at f20 or below, and there should be no issue. However, if you are planning on using an MP-E 65, get yourself a sensor cleaning kit and plenty of practice using a spot removal tool in PP - no matter what your camera is.

I had a speck of dust appear on my iPhone 5 sensor, occupying a surprisingly large portion of the frame - and no options to change aperture size or clean the sensor with that lens ??? Luckily Apple replaced the whole phone because of it just before the 12 month warranty expired.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Brand New EOS 70D has a lot of specs on sensor*



Lichtgestalt said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Get some good blowers, preferably a FILTERED one like the Zeeion by Visible Dust.
> ...



Yes, I've used the Zeeion blower successfully many times.
It certainly is not like a Rocket blower blast, the fine filter adds restriction after all, but it was enough to remove particles the built-in cleaning system couldn't dislodge, and most importantly, it doesn't add new ones.
Zeeion requires more careful use to put the nozzle closer to the sensor for some stubborn particles.

I use the Giottos Rocket for everything BUT the sensor these days. It's great for pre-cleaning around the mount, back of the lens and the mirrorbox while the shutter's closed, or lens filters. Do this every time and you'll rarely have to blast the actual sensor from dust.

Zeeion is useful as it is, but if you can find a better FILTERED blower bulb, please let us know.

as for that video of the static test - try the Giottos Rocket in comparison. 
AA filters are already anti-stat coated and incredibly slick.

.. Now where are those new swabs I got to get the oil spots off my D800?… ???


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 30, 2013)

If there is nothing showing at f64, there will always be something shown under microscope
One rule in photography is knowing where to draw the line.
To me, it is f22 max if I really picky about dust.

You probably won't be able to find a camera spotless at f36


----------

